# Bullitt - I want it



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Any of you got it?


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

looks heavy.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Remember the SATs? Niner Air 9 carbon is to 29ers as Bullitt is to front-loading cargo bikes. That bike weighs between 50-60lbs as shown. Peerless.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

great googlymooglies!!
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

Nicely executed long-john bike (in Aluminum), but I like the Metrofiets better, something about the 20" front wheel, vs a 26. (I have a home-made long-john but with a space for a kid-stoker up front, sorta like the "kidz tandem" from Brown Cycles, and I like the 26" wheel up front. I tested mine with the 20 up front, and didn't like it. to each his own.)


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

buddhak said:


> Any of you got it?












I have a CETMA cargo bike. Handmade in Oregon,

https://www.flickr.com/photos/vikapproved/sets/72157624682241141/with/4932630622/


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

The CETMA is very nice, too. 

I like the Bullitt because it is sleek, streamlined, lightweight, and compact. In Philly, the Brotherly Love thing isn't always extended to cyclists...whether a baby is on board or not. The Metrofiets is gorgeous, but it is long, uber-expensive, and more of a work of art than I am prepared to abuse on the street. CETMA is wide with a widely arcing steering arm, and that bugs me out a wee bit. But it is a neck and neck race in my mind between the CETMA and the Bullitt. Hell, I am ready to divert accumulated funds from a Dream Mountain Bike project to the Cargo Bike project.


----------



## vik (Oct 13, 2005)

buddhak said:


> The CETMA is very nice, too.
> 
> I like the Bullitt because it is sleek, streamlined, lightweight, and compact. In Philly, the Brotherly Love thing isn't always extended to cyclists...whether a baby is on board or not. The Metrofiets is gorgeous, but it is long, uber-expensive, and more of a work of art than I am prepared to abuse on the street. CETMA is wide with a widely arcing steering arm, and that bugs me out a wee bit. But it is a neck and neck race in my mind between the CETMA and the Bullitt. Hell, I am ready to divert accumulated funds from a Dream Mountain Bike project to the Cargo Bike project.


One of the details about the CETMA that sold me on it was supporting a small US builder...:thumbsup:


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Certainly, Vik, that's a big plus in Lane's corner. That, and his machine can be separated into two pieces.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Spamalamadingdong


----------



## captain.igloo (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know if Cetma is really made in US but if it is, I agree with you to support them from US. For us in Europe, we support Harry and Larry for the Bullitt danish experience (design, desk, business part...) bur it's really made in ... Taïwan. Even if we can't be proud of it, I love mine. We can't see on the photo that I bring every day two children inside, faster than a car in town.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Cap'n,

Post a pic of your Bullitt hauling two kids puh-lease. I am still teetering on the fence between this and far cheaper Xtracycle conversion. Kid number 2 is due to show up in less than 2 months, and kid number 1 doesn't fit in the iBert anymore. Besides, I have a half brother in Copenhagen whom I am past due to visit...


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone thought of making a home build like this out of carbon? Seems like it would be *relatively* easy if you knew how to work with the material. A lot of room for weight savings too.


----------



## zoomzit (Apr 1, 2010)

Piping in to say that CETMA is indeed built in Eugene Oregon. Lane is a one man shop and builds the bikes and the (optional) boxes. The frames are built by Lane, the twitter and facebook profiles are Lane's and any time you write a email to CETMA, it's Lane who is responding. Pretty cool.

My CETMA frame will be here in about two weeks.

I looked at the Bullitt too, but I had two concerns:
1. I've seen people carry two kids, but to do so meant fabbing a crazy box to try and fit them. The platform seems great for 1 kid, but tight for two.
2. Aluminum. It's light, it makes the bike look badass, but if it fails, it fails big. I've never heard of a Bullitt frame failing, but CETMA gave me a bit more piece of mind.

I've taken both for a spin. Bullitt is "less weird" out of the box (mostly because it's smaller and lighter), but I think over time, you can feel comfortable on either.


----------



## helgiberg (Nov 24, 2008)

The Bullit seems to be the leading design on the market right now. 
I love it and hope to get my hands on a Mtb spec frame soon!

Cheers,
Helgi Berg.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

!!!!

Nutty. Off road Longjohn?


----------

